# Who still has some version of the GB?



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2007)

I sold my GBA.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 5, 2007)

i have gb, gbc, and gba.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 5, 2007)

still got my gbc and gba


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2007)

i got gba.


----------



## Zelandonia (Aug 5, 2007)

GameBoy Pocket.
GameBoy Color.
GameBoy Advance.

GameGear.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 5, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i have gb, gbc, and gba.


 I had all those, and SP, but I have no idea where any of them are anymore.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 6, 2007)

I have GBA and SP,


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 6, 2007)

I have GBC, GBA (somewhere in a box), GBA SP x3.


----------



## .bored (Aug 6, 2007)

GBP
2 GBC
GBA
SP


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 26, 2007)

1 Gameboy (Darth's,  not sure where it is)
2 Colors (one is Darth's)
1 GBA


----------



## SafariSuz (Dec 10, 2007)

|sf>GB, GB Pocket, 2 GB Colors, 2 GBAs, and an SP. The red Pocket was gotten via Kool Aid points and postage. The second Color is the Gold/Silver Pok


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a GBA that my sister gave me recently (she never played it anymore). But I usually play all my GBA games on my DS anyway.


----------



## Starforce (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got a green Gameboy Color. My friend, several years ago, did something to it and now, the port for the link cable is broken, and you barely hear whatever plays


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2007)

My bro gave it to my dad who gave it to my sister.


----------



## David401 (Oct 25, 2008)

I sold my GBC to some kid at school a few years ago for 60 bucks.... lol


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2008)

i have a gbc and a gba.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 26, 2008)

got GBA and GBC


----------



## David401 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and I tried selling my GBA at Microplay but it was in such bad condition from using it so much that they didn't take it. lol I just threw it out because I didn't have any use for it since have a DS Lite.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Oct 30, 2008)

I kind of do. the only game boy that I've ever had is the micro, and that's in storage right now, so I "kinda" have it. All I did was keep The Minish Cap out of storage so that I could play it on DS.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2008)

At the time of this thread I apparently did... but that hasn't been the case for years  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 7, 2008)

I got A GB GBA and GBASPx2


----------



## BleuDraegen (Dec 7, 2008)

I got a  10th or 15th Anniversary NES Edition of the GBA SP and the 20th Anniversary Red and Gold Famicom Edition of the Gameboy Micro. Only sad thing is the L button is not working correctly on the GBA SP.  Thanks Kingdom Hearts:Chain of Memories on the GBA. XP


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Dec 7, 2008)

sold my GBA.


----------



## BadDudeGiovanni (Dec 7, 2008)

I have...

1 GBC, lime green
2 GBA's, platinum, had the screen broken so I bought the clearish ones
For SP, I had a cobalt one, sold it for cash on to get the DS, and than wanted one again so I bought it off my friend, but the shoulder button was broken, so I bought a second one off him.
I used to have a GB original, but I think a few years ago my mother thought it was broken and threw it away. Sad face...

Other stats, I have 36 portable non-DS games... (38 if you count the two I ordered off the internet last week, which hasn't arrived...) and 29 DS games.
I sure am a nerd.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 7, 2008)

Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
Gameboy Player (for under the Gamecube)


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Still got my GBC, I skipped the GBA and got the SP


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 12, 2008)

BleuDraegen said:
			
		

> I got a  10th or 15th Anniversary NES Edition of the GBA SP and the 20th Anniversary Red and Gold Famicom Edition of the Gameboy Micro. Only sad thing is the L button is not working correctly on the GBA SP.  Thanks Kingdom Hearts:Chain of Memories on the GBA. XP


my R button on all three of my GBA SP Dont work very well......


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 14, 2008)

I still have the pocket 

I've misplaced virtually every other one...


----------



## Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

gc gb


----------



## Carlos (Dec 17, 2008)

GBC and GBASP


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 17, 2008)

I got mah GBA cuz I can use it in Wind Waker


----------



## SL92 (Dec 18, 2008)

Color and Advance, pristine condition. Can't say the same for my games.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 18, 2008)

I still have my GBA and GBA-SP


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 18, 2008)

Still have my GB Color and GBA. GB Color was epic though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 18, 2008)

I have GBC = died and GBSP= died ;(


----------



## MygL (Dec 27, 2008)

i got the old version of NDS


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

I never had the original. I had sp.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

I still have the Game Boy Color.


----------



## Princess (Jan 25, 2009)

orginal xD


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

I still have my GB Color (but the sound is fading) and my GBA.  GB Color was indeed VERY Epic! ^_^


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have two Gameboy colors and a GBA and a GBASP


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a gameboy advanced, I gave my colour to my cousin XD


----------



## Wackii (Jan 26, 2009)

*I have Game Boy Advance....i used to have Game Boy though.*


----------



## StbAn (Jan 28, 2009)

I sold my GBA  because someone steal my games and the charger so I just had the GB and I sold it


----------



## Biochao (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the Original, color, and SP.


----------



## Anna (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the blue Gameboy sp

and the very old grey one that was my brothers now he is 22 and its broke XD


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 9, 2009)

I still have my colour, advance and my SP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

gba
gbc 
gbasp


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

GBA, only for the GC-GBA connections, like in LOZ:WW

The Tingle Tuner PWNS!


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 9, 2009)

i have mi
GBC
and GBA
^-^
but i think.......
that my GBC was stolen by my brothers friend......
i dunno


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> gba
> gbc
> gbasp


woahhhh!!!
what's a gbasp??


----------



## StbAn (Feb 9, 2009)

I sold GBA SP


----------



## StbAn (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry by mistake I made a second post.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 9, 2009)

i still have my GBA.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 9, 2009)

i actually have a gameboy color... somewhere buried in my closet back in america, lol. i think i'll keep it another 20 years and try to sell it on e-bay or something... don't think i even opened the thing because at this time, much better gameboys were out, and my mom bought it not knowing anything about them. poor momma, lol.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2009)

I still have my Color, and Advance.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the original gameboy and the gameboy color.


----------



## The400crew (Feb 11, 2009)

Gameboy
Gameboy pocket (in brother's room)
Gameboy color (Limited Edition) 
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy SP
Gameboy Micro


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

Gameboy Pocket. (Black)

Gameboy Color (Kiwi!)

Thats it. =P


----------



## ACFan29 (Feb 25, 2009)

i think I still have a blue Gameboy Pocket, a purple Gameboy Color, and a blue Gameboy Advance.


----------



## Nynaeve (Feb 25, 2009)

we still have 2 gba sp's, my husband plays all his zelda games on his. we also have the gamecube adapter for the gb cartridges.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 25, 2009)

Gameboy Color


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

I still have my GBA sp.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 25, 2009)

I have one Gameboy, the think one that required 4 AA Batteries to run and a GBA but it got stolen =(


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 25, 2009)

GB
GB Pocket
GB Color
GBA
GBA SP


----------



## Zephent (Feb 27, 2009)

I still have my original gameboy, 4 AA batteries to run it, a contrast meter, no backlight.

Those were the days.

Of course I have every other system nintendo has put out since then aside from Gameboy Pocket and Gameboy micro as well.


----------



## Earth (Feb 27, 2009)

i have:

GB SP x2
GB colour
i had a GBA buuuuut
when i was on holiday, a few years ago, we were in a restaraunt an i left my GBA on the table and went over to the arcade machines in the corner, an while i was gone a waiter came to my table an took the GBA an put it behind the counter (cause he didnt know whos it was) when i got back, i seen it wasnt there so i told my mum she went over to the counter an the waiter said, an old man had said it was his....AN OLD MAN CLAIMED IT WAS HIS!!!! >=(

so ye.....XD


----------



## bud (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a:
GB
GB Pocket
GB Colour
GBA SP




			
				Earth said:
			
		

> AN OLD MAN CLAIMED IT WAS HIS!!!! >=(


I hope that guy has the worst rest of his life


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have gameboy pocket gameboy advanced and gameboy advanced sp
edit: and i still have no clue what sp stands for


----------



## Elliot (Feb 28, 2009)

this is WHAT  I USED TO HAVE!
Gameboy Advance(got stolen)
gamebody sp w/e it is(got stolen)
+2 gameboys(broken) >.<


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 1 GB color and 1 original GB, the color doesnt work so good


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

Why is this active now... From August 2007?
Anyway I still have a GB colour


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 28, 2009)

Colour and advance


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a LOT of gameboys

gameboy
gameboy lite
gameboy pocket
2 x gameboy color
gameboy advance
gameboy sp
gameboy micro


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

i still have my gba and sp  =P


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 5, 2009)

I've still got my GBC, GBA and GBA SP.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Pink GBA and a Pink GBC.

The GBA is from my girlfriends.
The GBC is my sisters.


----------



## alexrattata (Apr 29, 2009)

i got a gba sp


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

My original one died.

I have a GBA and GBC


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

gawjuss brain ninja said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 29, 2009)

I have my Classic Gameboy with Tetris, Kirby's Dreamland, Mario, and Gameboy Camera


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Gameboy color, advance, and sp. I never use them, though.


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

I got the first gray Gameboy, and the Gameboy advance SP


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Gameboy Color, and three Gameboy Advances. They were my sibling's


----------



## Orange (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got a purple Gameboy Color, a white Gameboy Advance and a gray Gameboy Advance SP. They're memorials.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I`ve got a gba!! 

Never use it though!!


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 30, 2009)

Game boy Advanced SP or something like that XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

I still have my Gameboy Advance. :3


----------



## Conor (May 29, 2009)

Gameboy Advance - I'm playing emerald on it atm.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 29, 2009)

I have my GBA and GBC, but I'm not sure where my GBC is as things easily get lost in my room, also, about my room. lol, if you could sell dust for high prices, I'd be a Billionaire. lol


----------



## Rene (Jun 29, 2009)

i still got:
Gameboy (doesn't work anymore :'( )
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color (2x)
Gameboy Advance


----------

